# ETEC owners - any alternative to XD-100?



## Hydra Man (Aug 16, 2005)

Just wondering if any Etec owners running in the XD-100 mode on their outboard are using any synthetic oil other than the Evinrude xd-100? Yes, I save my containers and re-fill with bulk, but it's still $38 a gallon I think. 

FYI - I'm on my 3rd season with a 200H.O. and it still starts at the first bump of the key. Hasn't seen a shop yet, but will take it in this fall for scheduled maintenance.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

They can reprogram the motor so it will handle XD-50. that is what I did to mine. Its a little cheaper. I would stay with the evinrude brand though.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

XD- 50 is cheaper, but it uses more oil ....

How much XD-100 are you going thru? ...... my last e-tec would sip that stuff, and I used very minimal amounts

ALSO - since the E-tec is runnig so good, why risk it with another brand ...

XD-100 is a full synthitic, so I had heard Amsoil will work ..... I'm sure other brands have their 2-cycle full synthitic brands


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

I was told by E-tec technician that he noticed on the new 250ho that you can't even program it to xd100. It is locked on xd50 program but recommend to use the 100 in it. That is to allow the motor to get alittle more oil for better lubrication and "life" of the motor. I don't see it being a problem running the xd50 but have your dealer re-program it for xd50 so it gets the right amount of oil. I would program it to xd50 and run the boat and calculate how much oil you are using on xd50 and calculate it on running xd100 to see what would cost less in the long run. If it comes down to couple dollars I would run the xd100 for the simple fact it is a higher quality oil.


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

Xd-100 is a fully synthetic oil that can run in any Johnson and Evinrude outboard either injected or pre-mixed. 

Some E-TEC motors have a special optional reduced oil setting (at the customer's request) that REQUIRES the use of XD-100 only. No other oils are approved for the reduced oil setting !!!

The original factory setting is for any TC-W3 certified oil so a boater can use his choice of approved oils.

The bottom line is there is no substitute for the required XD-100 when an E-TEC has the optional reduced oil setting chosen.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

There was a fairly informative oil thread awhile back by *jaarnold.* His family has been in the oil business for 75 years. I believe he was telling the truth. He stated that the only marine oil out there without a generic equivalent avilable is the xd-100. It sounds like you may be stuck, unless a mechanic can re-set the computer for the xd-50 and guarantee you that it will still protect the engine since it will then inject more oil.


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

XD 100 is a 100:1 ratio vs. XD 50 50:1 ratio. The XD 100 is not even close to twice the price of the XD 50, therefore it makes no sense to change. Also, they are correct about there being no substitute for the XD 100. The synthetic marine 2 stroke oil Amsoil makes is only for 50:1 ratios. I dont know where you buy your bulk oil, but shop around. Acies is about $32-34/gal of XD 100 last I heard. I buy mine in bulk at POC Marine. I paid $32.50 last time I loaded up. If you buy a bunch at a time, you might try to deal with them on it, even though it's probably a long shot.


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

POC Transplant said:


> XD 100 is a 100:1 ratio vs. XD 50 50:1 ratio.


Sorry but you are mistaken:

XD-100 is the marketing name for Evinrude's fully synthetic oil

Xd-50 is a synthetic blend of lubricating oil

The numbers have nothing to do with the mixing ratios, sorry


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

seahorse5 said:


> Sorry but you are mistaken:
> 
> XD-100 is the marketing name for Evinrude's fully synthetic oil
> 
> ...


You are correct about the full synthetic and synthetic blend. The motor can burn both XD 50 and XD 100 when set at a 50:1 ratio. However, the motor can be reprogrammed to 100:1 ratio and then can only burn XD 100. Hence the XD 100. This is firsthand info considering this is how I run my engine. The numbers on the XD 30 & XD 25 have nothing to do with the burn ratios.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Last I heard was that Amsoil (a full synthetic) was equivalent to XD100 but the company will not state that as such and therefore it is not sold as being okay for eTec engines set at 100. I have a 2006 eTec 225 that is set for XD100 and still use only the Evinrude brand while I use the Amsoil for my twin Optimax 225's. The Opti's love the Amsoil. Runs cooler with that than with anything else (except the Mercury DFI which is similar but costs a lot more) I've tried. By cooler I mean a few degrees only but that is a big difference for 2-strokes.


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

POC Transplant said:


> . The motor can burn both XD 50 and XD 100 when set at a 50:1 ratio.
> 
> However, the motor can be reprogrammed to 100:1 ratio and then can only burn XD 100.


Again, you are misinformed, there is *NO *50:1 or 100:1 oil ratio on an E-TEC outboard.

The engine computer (EMM) determines the amount of oil delivered by taking into account the rpm, throttle opening, temps, exhaust back pressure, and how quickly the throttle is opening. There is no standard oil ratio, just an optional choice (most models) between the factory TC-W3 oil setting or the optional reduced-usage XD-100 setting.

In fact, it can be said that the oil consumption could vary as you go upwind compared to boating downwind because of the different load on the engine.


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

If thats true, it's funny that I burn about 1/2 the oil since I reprogrammed for xd100. I dont disagree that the computer controls the amount of oil burned. However, your example of burning more oil while running upwind vs downwind does not prove your point since you also burn more gas. Just like in a car when you milage goes down when loaded. I do burn slightly more than 1/2 of the xd 100, but the 100:1 & 50:1 is how multiple mechanics explained it and consumption pretty much backs that up. Obviously, on an oil injected engine with a computer controlled injection system, the burn rate is going to fluctuate. If you look at any other DI technology engine, they all burn about 50:1 just like Etecs on the xd 50 setting.


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

Many folks say they burn around 70:1 on the XD-setting in all around use.

The oil consumption also varies with which model engine and by the year. A 40hp E-TEC has less lubrication needs than a 250 V-6 and may show a better fuel oil ratio than the big motor for the same duty cycle.

The Evinrude customer service dept. would be a good place to correct oil consumption myths. Call 847-689-7090, be sure to get the person's name.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

I checked into switching from XD-50 to XD-100 thinking the full synthetic would be a better oil, perhaps it is. As it was explained I can run either the 50 or 100 on the XD-50 engine setting. However, if you are running on the XD-100 setting be sure to keep some oil on-board in case you run low, it may not be readily available to purchase at a nearby marina.


----------

